

Linus Should Use Windows 7 - ewams
http://ewams.net/?view=Linus_Should_Use_Windows_7

======
userulluipeste
The Windows 7 suggestion come naturally because ReactOS isn't ready yet. :)

------
shortfold
That's a pretty ridiculous suggestion for someone like Linus surely...

------
lomegor
Not sure if trolling or a joke.

~~~
ewams
Neither. Linus has a problem, I demonstrate that Microsoft has already solved
it.

~~~
steventruong
He had a gripe with a specific distro, not that all distros exhibit this
problem. And Windows would not solve his overall usage needs and wants.

